# EURAMOBIL ...



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hello to EURA-Owner...


The french group TRIGANO has signed an option to overtake the german EURAMOBIL and KARMANN MH. group...

After the german MH producer, RMB, Frankia through Rapido is going now EURA in french hands...

regards,

duc


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

blimey I now own a French MH 

The info Luc mentions i found a snippet referring to it here:-
http://translate.google.com/transla...ml&prev=/search?q=euramobil+trigano&hl=en&lr=

Its unofficial at present


----------

